# its comforting



## heckler7 (Dec 8, 2016)

to know that after a couple of days I can check in here and not miss anything.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you for adding to my depression about it

I'm boycotting asf ...sorta


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 8, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Thank you for adding to my depression about it
> 
> I'm boycotting asf ...sorta


I been there before, no one will care. but you will notice that you get more shit done


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have one post at ASF in 3 months, no one knows and no one cares. When I read their shit now, i can"t even respond to it. Of course I will take a peak at the woodshed and show off your wife thread....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

IMF is the best kept secret. 

Don't fucking blow it!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2016)

Can we get some more non dick weeds over here tho?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

Build it, and they will come!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 10, 2016)

Here .built...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2016)

That's some booty! 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 11, 2016)

geezus I already fucked the wife today, now I gotta rub one out after seeing that


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Thank you for adding to my depression about it
> 
> I'm boycotting asf ...sorta



if you need my special counselling PM me


----------



## Renobodybuilder (Dec 12, 2016)

Most boring thread on Ironmag ever

This beauty is my gift to this laziness.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2016)

Renobodybuilder said:


> Most boring thread on Ironmag ever
> 
> This beauty is my gift to this laziness.



The rules are: if you post a cat, you must post a cat tower 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 12, 2016)

Through is a very pretty pussy..but alas I must defer to theCaptn on the cat tower rules


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 13, 2016)

Renobodybuilder said:


> Most boring thread on Ironmag ever
> 
> This beauty is my gift to this laziness.


you could always bump the midget stripper thread, no need to post cats


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 14, 2016)

Need some female members to start showing their titts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2016)

Fucking awful around here


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> to know that after a couple of days I can check in here and not miss anything.


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2016)

Lol


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2016)

Prince said:


>


super 4 andro gainz are real


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@heckler7 got busted for being a child molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> super 4 andro gainz are real



GOOD SHIT!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

resized that pic so it wasn't gimongous


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> Azza got busted for being a child molester
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk



Fixed


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## VTX (Dec 24, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Here .built...



WOW, your booty is everything I amagined it would be. Standing by for the tits.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 24, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk




Thats not nice to do to a fellow country man


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Here .built...


----------



## solidassears (Dec 26, 2016)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Oh yeah you got it where it counts!


----------



## CG (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Here .built...



That's what I'm talking about


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2016)

... I think I should post this in ***** SWEET CHEEKS *****







...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Thats not nice to do to a fellow country man



I'm a Rhodesian you arsehole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 27, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm a Rhodesian you arsehole!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



infidel


----------



## VTX (Dec 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ... I think I should post this in ***** SWEET CHEEKS *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No doubt


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Here .built...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

All good for my ego...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ... I think I should post this in ***** SWEET CHEEKS *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk if it rates that highly


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Idk if it rates that highly



Oh, butt it does


----------



## solidassears (Dec 27, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Idk if it rates that highly



Idk why you would say that... It definitely belongs with the other sweet cheeks. I think even more so because you're a real woman who the members here know.


----------



## Intense (Jan 5, 2017)

Might start seeing a little traffic around here now.



Edit: Am I high or are those rep stars? and the like button.  WUT


----------



## SheriV (Jan 5, 2017)

Intense said:


> Might start seeing a little traffic around here now.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Am I high or are those rep stars? and the like button.  WUT




ya bitch!


----------

